# Japan J-League 2 Injuries & suspensions 01-07-2012



## tip74 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oita Trinita v Kataller Toyama
Oita Trinita: -
Kataller Toyama: Iida (8/0), Yamase (3/0), Myodo (4/1), Kokeguchi (9/1), Kimoto (1/0)

Kyoto Sanga v Fagiano Okayama
Kyoto Sanga: Yuta (6/1)
Fagiano Okayama: Ichiyanagi (8/0), Kondo (4/0), Sakamoto (0/0), Okazaki (2/0), Tanaka (0/0), Hattori (10/0), Honorio (11/1), Gonzaga (0/0), Kamijo (0/0)


----------

